# Minimum cc's for milling



## Stihl Crazy (Mar 9, 2008)

I am looking into getting a Jobber chainsaw mill. I will be milling 2x4-2x8 size logs. What would be the minimum size saw that would work? I have a Dolmar 116si and ported 7900. I have a 365 that I could put the 75cc topend on. I also have a Dolmar 166 but with the scarcity of parts I don't want to run it on a mill. Any suggestions?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 9, 2008)

With 3/8 LP ripping chain, you could mill up to a 15" log with a 60cc saw. Won't break any land speed records tho.

Ian


----------



## woodshop (Mar 9, 2008)

Stihl Crazy said:


> ...I will be milling 2x4-2x8 size logs...


...what is a "2x4-2x8 size log"??? Are you referring to the size board you will be milling from the log? If so, we're talking about say a 10" dia log here?


----------



## zopi (Mar 9, 2008)

there is no substitute for cubic inches...


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Mar 10, 2008)

woodshop said:


> ...what is a "2x4-2x8 size log"??? Are you referring to the size board you will be milling from the log? If so, we're talking about say a 10" dia log here?



Yes, 10-12 inch max dia for the logs.


----------



## stonykill (Mar 10, 2008)

for that size log you will do just fine in the mid 50's to 60 cc class. The 7900 will get it done faster. Basically, the more cc's you have, if the saw has torque to back up the cc's, the faster you will mill. 

I've milled 22 inch birch logs with a 48cc 031 running a 24 inch bar and lp chain. Milled the 1st 30 feet of the tree in 1 day(it was a long day), so a small saw will do it. Bigger saw will do it faster.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree with stonykill.You can use any midsise saw for milling under 20".I have seen people use 359 hushies with no problem.Soft wood is easier on a smaller saw too.I use 066s and 394 & 5s.But i mill the big hard stuff mainly.Cherry,maple,ash,walnut,oak.As i build guitars with the wood i mill:rockn:


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

Either the 365 or the 7900 will get those done for you. The 7900 is a great saw on the mill. I have gone up to 24" on my 7900, but it was a little slow in oak. it likes 16-20 wood and would blow through 8-12" stuff. Keeping the chain sharp is the hardest part.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd love to have that 166 for milling, would be great on the big stuff.


----------



## ocean4surfing (May 15, 2020)

I know this is old...

I used Echo 620pw 59cc and just milled two 24" diameter poplar into 1.5" slabs (sections were 8'x24" and 10'x24"). Poplar is hardwood, but a pretty soft one, so I think anyone would be asking a lot to slab a harder hardwood without a bit more power. The middle section (thickest part) was really slow and took some elbow grease to get through, but I was able too chew through it by keeping th e chain sharp. I'm definitely a rookie at milling, but now I'm hooked and I'd like to try something bigger and see how much difference it makes. I'd like to be able to mill more in less time.

Unfortunately, I had a really bad experience with my first saw from Stihl and now have two Echo's that have been beyond great so I'd like to stick with Echo and go with their 80cc saw. My one concern is that with the Echo cs-800p seems like it's really hard to pull the starter. Anyone own one and have experience with that? I don't want to mess up my back pulling the starter. I have no problem starting the cs-620pw once decompression button is pushed, but cs-800 has no decompression button and if pulling the starter on it feels like the 620 does without the decompression button pushed, I'll have to get something else. At times it will catch like it's locked and that's no fun on the back.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 16, 2020)

I have worked with a Husky 60 CC saw for milling and yes it worked period. Cubic inches is hard to beat. For smaller logs you will get by it depends on your volume. Thanks


----------



## johnwalt (Sep 9, 2020)

ocean4surfing said:


> I know this is old...
> 
> I used Echo 620pw 59cc and just milled two 24" diameter poplar into 1.5" slabs (sections were 8'x24" and 10'x24"). Poplar is hardwood, but a pretty soft one, so I think anyone would be asking a lot to slab a harder hardwood without a bit more power. The middle section (thickest part) was really slow and took some elbow grease to get through, but I was able too chew through it by keeping th e chain sharp. I'm definitely a rookie at milling, but now I'm hooked and I'd like to try something bigger and see how much difference it makes. I'd like to be able to mill more in less time.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a really bad experience with my first saw from Stihl and now have two Echo's that have been beyond great so I'd like to stick with Echo and go with their 80cc saw. My one concern is that with the Echo cs-800p seems like it's really hard to pull the starter. Anyone own one and have experience with that? I don't want to mess up my back pulling the starter. I have no problem starting the cs-620pw once decompression button is pushed, but cs-800 has no decompression button and if pulling the starter on it feels like the 620 does without the decompression button pushed, I'll have to get something else. At times it will catch like it's locked and that's no fun on the back.


What model Stihl?


----------



## ocean4surfing (Sep 9, 2020)

johnwalt said:


> What model Stihl?


My first ever chainsaw was MS-170cbe. I was not using this saw to mill. First bad was when I got saw home from dealer it was flooded. So removed spark plug, cleaned it, gave a few pulls to clear it out. While the saw filter was open a fin on the carburetor snapped off. That was first strike Then, the Saw was not performing right when cutting cookies of downed pine (getting super hot). Strike 2. So, I took back to dealer. They said something wrong with oiler and told me that I had put motor oil in it (definitely had not) and refused to fix under warranty and told me it wasnt worth fixing die to cost of repair. Strike 3. I think I even sent an email to Stihl about my experience. I'm sure I just got a lemon, but decided I'd give my business to another dealer and different company for my next saw. I was a newb at the time, but it was a really bad experience.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 9, 2020)

ocean4surfing said:


> My first ever chainsaw was MS-170cbe. I was not using this saw to mill. First bad was when I got saw home from dealer it was flooded. So removed spark plug, cleaned it, gave a few pulls to clear it out. While the saw filter was open a fun on the carburetor snapped off. That was first strike Then, the Saw was not performing right when cutting cookies of downed pine (getting super hot). Strike 2. So, I took back to dealer. They said something wrong with oiler and told me that I had put motor oil in it (definitely had not) and refused to fix under warranty and told me it wasnt worth fixing die to cost of repair. Strike 3. I think I even sent an email to Stihl about my experience. I'm sure I just got a lemon, but decided I'd give my business to another dealer and different company for my next saw. I was a newb at the time, but it was a really bad experience.



Learning about chain saws is a learning curve. I built my first two stroke before I was a teenager so with almost sixty years of experience one tries to not make same mistake twice. I never ever take any item to a dealer for repair including my cars. It always cost money long or short. If an OP does not have the interest to learn then they have to get some one they trust to assist. A simple carburetor change replacement can cost two hundred dollars so that has to be added to saw cost or simply replace saw. Here at AS there are many folks here that have made plenty of mistakes already and they can give OP tips on how to bring about a great big smile while making chips fly. Thanks


----------



## tomsteve (Sep 14, 2020)

zopi said:


> there is no substitute for cubic inches...


think ive read a few times," i should have bought a bigger saw."
dont think ive ever read," i should have bought a smaller saw."


----------



## buttercup (Sep 17, 2020)

tomsteve said:


> think ive read a few times," i should have bought a bigger saw."
> dont think ive ever read," i should have bought a smaller saw."



So, how much money do you have lying around that you don't need - and what do you really need?
The possibility of milling a couple of logs a year ?
Yea you can spend 3000 dollas doing that, or take your time and get it done with a practical 70cc.
Ahhh... those couple of logs are big yea! That's what skip chains are for I guess...

Can I do it with a 60cc? yes I can up to perhaps 18-20".
20" of wood might be asking a lot though...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 17, 2020)

tomsteve said:


> " i should have bought a smaller saw."



Use a big saw for limbing and you'll be saying it. That ~20lbs feels like 200 after a while!


----------

